# Other Aquarium Forums > Marine Tanks >  Vinc's 2ft cube mixed reef

## vt_snowman87

just thought i'd share my marine tanks with everyone..

cheers,
vincent

----------


## vt_snowman87

it's a shared hobby between me and my dad..

the 4 feet tank is his, and the 2 feet cube tank is mine.. the small tank to the left is our frag tank..

a FTS of the living room..

----------


## vt_snowman87

some close-ups of the sps corals..

----------


## illumbomb

Absolutely stunning! Next time if I ever start a marine coral tank I must ask you for some tips and guidances. Thanks for sharing.  :Smile:

----------


## Fuzzy

wow your montipora growth is looking really good. 

I see a lot of gems in there, hehehe.

Is that a Red Sea Max?

----------


## vt_snowman87

> Absolutely stunning! Next time if I ever start a marine coral tank I must ask you for some tips and guidances. Thanks for sharing.


thanks, i'm still learning as i go along, cheers, and hope you start your very own marine tank too someday..  :Smug: 




> wow your montipora growth is looking really good. 
> 
> I see a lot of gems in there, hehehe.
> 
> Is that a Red Sea Max?


haha thanks bro Fuzzy, the monti is a fast grower, i frag and harvest it every month, if not, it'll reach glass..

not much gems la, haha, just some common stuff, tank is stable already so i'm just watching them grow..

nope, no red sea max here, dun really believe in RSM for SPSs.. all 3 tanks share 1 sump combined system.. cheers!  :Grin:

----------


## BFG

Can't see your equipment due to the darkness. Could you post a pic or 2 of your equipment?

----------


## vt_snowman87

after you mentioned, i actually don't have a pic of my system haha, will try to take 1 and upload it tonight.. but here's a rundown of the system i have.. this was done during my planning process..

----------


## vt_snowman87

*2ft Cube Tank with External Overflow

*Length: 24"
Width: 24"
Height: 24"

Lighting: DElighting 2ft 8tubes Vossloh eBallasts with built-in 2x cooling fans

Return: Eheim 1262

Wavemakers: 1x Koralia3 and 1x Koralia2

my tank shares a combined system with my *Dad's 48" (l) x 20" (w) x 24" (h)* ,

utilising a common *Sump Tank 48" (l) x 24" (w) x 20" (h)* ,

Lots of Live Rocks as bio filtration
27" RM Beckette Skimmer
Refugium filled with DSB and Chaetos
20" RM Fluidize Reactor with RowaPhos and RowaCarbon
20" RM Calcium Reactor
Resun C-1000 Chiller

----------


## Xianghao

dude what happened to the crs?

----------


## vt_snowman87

my crs another tank.. freshwater setup is on the other side of the living room.. haha..

----------


## vt_snowman87

here it is..  :Smile:

----------


## rent_broker

Hey bro, how much do you pay for yours 2ft cube and also the stand?

----------


## vt_snowman87

the bare cube tank is sgd$120 if i remember correctly.. the overflow is DIY..

the stand is about $50 for materials, DIYed also.. welded by my dad's friend..

----------


## rent_broker

> the bare cube tank is sgd$120 if i remember correctly.. the overflow is DIY..
> 
> the stand is about $50 for materials, DIYed also.. wielded by my dad's friend..


Thanks for the infor. The stand height is 2ft or higher?
I really like your setup.

----------


## vt_snowman87

my stand height is 30inch..  :Smile:

----------


## Xianghao

ah i see.. dang your house is like a mini aquarium gallery man..

----------


## mecedesfish

Vincent,

Veri nice tanks esp green monti.

----------


## rent_broker

> my stand height is 30inch..


thank you for sharing.. Im impressed.. :Grin:

----------


## liyukun

very nice,i like it.

----------

